# ocean spray juices



## 2PUPs (Mar 11, 2011)

Well the Misses went food shopping today , and bought a bunch of ocean spray juices on sale ,64oz bottles , 5 of each cran-strawberry and blueberry . She said she bought them because i was watching someone on you tube making wine from store bought juice , and thought I would be able to make some wine with them . Is this type of juice suitable for making a wine or will I just be drinking these juices for the next few weeks . I tried to search on this but couldnt find anything . Any input appreciated .


Jeff


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 11, 2011)

It depends upon what the ingredients are. Is there sorbate or other preservatives in it. Is it a juice cocktail or 100% juice.

You have to watch as many juices are more sugar water as opposed to 100% pure juice. I was trying to find 100% cranberry juice but all were cocktail.


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2011)

Agree "cocktail" juice will not make good wine. 100% will. Ust the sugar caculator to figure how much sugar is needed for 1.085.. http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 11, 2011)

Well the blueberry says juice cocktail . as for the cran-strawberry ingredients are as follows ; filterd water , cane or beet sugar , cranberry juice from concentrate apple juice from concentrate strawberry juice from concentrate carrot juice from concentrate , citric acid , natural flavors , sodium cirate , fumaric acid , ascorbic acid .


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2011)

Look on the back label. I think its LESS than 100% juice. All O/C says how much juice is in it. If less than 100% I would not make wine from it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 11, 2011)

It would wind up being a weak wine. You could always simmer it down but thats more work than just using 100% juice.


----------



## malweth (Mar 12, 2011)

You'll never find 100% cranberry juice... unless it's some natural supplement (in very small, expensive quantities). Cranberries are very acidic and bitter.

I would forgo these juices and look into getting fresh cranberries in season (Fall).


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2011)

malweth said:


> You'll never find 100% cranberry juice... unless it's some natural supplement (in very small, expensive quantities). Cranberries are very acidic and bitter.
> 
> I would forgo these juices and look into getting fresh cranberries in season (Fall).


Costco and Sams carry 100% Ocean Spray juice as well as alot of grocery stores. I know I made plenty of wine from them.


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2011)

I am currently making a 5 gallon batch of blueberry/pomegrante from Ocean Spray juices. OMG the smell is out of this world. Not tasting too bad, even dry.


----------



## oliveking (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Julie do you think you could post your recipe for the blueberry pomegrante wine. Thanks alot.

John


----------



## Duster (Mar 15, 2011)

Julie said:


> I am currently making a 5 gallon batch of blueberry/pomegrante from Ocean Spray juices. OMG the smell is out of this world. Not tasting too bad, even dry.



Blueberry/Pomegranate rocks! I only made a 1 gallon batch and it was gone within the first month of bottling. I wish I would have made more, also IMO it would make a great port, again something to add to my to-do list.


----------



## Nicky boi (Sep 13, 2018)

2PUPs said:


> Well the Misses went food shopping today , and bought a bunch of ocean spray juices on sale ,64oz bottles , 5 of each cran-strawberry and blueberry . She said she bought them because i was watching someone on you tube making wine from store bought juice , and thought I would be able to make some wine with them . Is this type of juice suitable for making a wine or will I just be drinking these juices for the next few weeks . I tried to search on this but couldnt find anything . Any input appreciated .
> 
> 
> Jeff


Just started two batches one white cranberry peach and cranberry grape. Theyre fermenting bery well. I dont know how theyll taste but ill keep you posted.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 13, 2018)

Remember that the contents list the ingredients in order of quantity contained. If you notice in that list of ingredients, even disregarding that sugar is listed second, juices listed are cranberry, apple THEN strawberry. Flavorwise it may turn out great like Julie's seems to be doing, but it's always a gamble since they aren't providing and and aren't required to maintain the same percentages of the ingredients.


The juices are great tasting. For a while I was drinking their 100% juice drinks but I watered them down 50% to cut down on my calorie intake (After stopping soda drinks too). The 100% Juice - No Added Sugar are the best ones for taste.


----------



## winemaker81 (Sep 14, 2018)

I made a batch of wine from Ocean Spray CranRaspberry in the late 80's. This stuff is FAR from optimal for winemaking, but it will work. Probably due to the perservatives, mine fermented slowly.

While it worked, I recommend buying real juice to make wine from.


----------

